# GE PHARMA TESTROFIRE better than Novedex XT?



## N21 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ive been looking for something comparable to Novedex XT and GE PHARMA TESTROFIRE is the closest thing ive found, it actually looks like it would be better? im looking to take this after PCT.

Heres the Ingredients and stuff, what do you guys think?

Nutrition Facts
Serving Size 2 capsule(s)
Servings Per Container 30
Amount Per Serving
6, 17-Keto-Etiocholeve-3-Ol Tetrahydropyranol	15	mg
3, 17-Keto-Etiochol-Triene	2	mg
3, 5.7-Trihydroxy-4-Methoxyflavone	10	mg
2-cyano-17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-androst-3-1	20	mg
Vitamin B6	3.5	mg
Magnesium (as aspartate)	275	mg
Zinc (as monomethionine and aspartate)	5	mg
TestroFire Blend:	861	mg
Bulgarian Tribulus (20% protodiascin)	*	
Chrysin (5,7-dihydroxyflavone)	*	
Tongkat Ali	*	
6, 17 keto-Etiocholeva-3-Ol tetrahydropyranol, 3, 17 keto-Etiochol-Triene

GE Pharma TestroFire 60 capsule

TestroFire is the maximum potency post cycle therapy blend. It is formulated to help maximize the production of testosterone while reducing estrogen levels in the body. This results in increased muscle mass, strength and sex drive.

- Test Booster
- Post Cycle Therapy
- Reduces Estrogen Levels

Directions: Take 2 capsules at bedtime. Do NOT exceed the recommended dosage.

Warning: NOT FOR USE BY INDIVIDUALS UNDER THE AGE OF 21 YEARS. DO NOT USE IF PREGNANT OR NURSING. KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN. Do NOT consume this product if you have a medical condition and/or taking any prescription medication. Do not exceed recommended serving. Discontinue use and call a physician or licensed qualified health care professional immediately if you experience rapid heartbeat, dizziness, severe headache, or other similar symptoms.

Other Ingredients: Magnesium Stearate, Gelatin.


----------



## N21 (Jan 3, 2012)

bump!


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm doing similar research on
*Novedex XT*

 I'm thinking about buying some  

wish i could help you bro​


----------



## N21 (Jan 10, 2012)

SHY_RONNIE said:


> I'm doing similar research on
> *Novedex XT*
> 
> I'm thinking about buying some
> ...



yeah, novedex xt is some good S**t!!


----------



## Big G (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't understand how anyone can function on Novedex. I tried stinging nettle extract with Novadex twice. Both times, within 7-10 days I felt like I was ready to kill people!


----------

